# Persian Information



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

After this Saturday I will be the proud owner of a Persian (very excited). I was asked yesterday if I would take her by someone I know no longer is able to care for her. The only thing is that I have never had a Persian before, and I am assuming that there is some special types of care that come with one. I keep reading that you should brush the kitty once a day and bathe it once a week. But that is all I've found that is different from normal cat care. There are a lot of different brushes, what kind is best on a Persian coat? Is there a technique that is best for brushing her coat? I'm assuming there are different quality shampoos. What would be best? Do I blow dry her or let her air dry? Will she need any other special care beyond normal cat stuff? I know this is a place with a wealth of information, and I am very excited to learn from you guys rcat


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this the tortie Persian you mentioned in your other thread? Congratulations on deciding to bring her home! She's beautiful!  I've never owned a Persian, so I can't really give you any advice, but I'm sure someone will be along to answer yer questions. Best of luck with her!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, it is her  She is so pretty! I want to take such good care of her so I'm excited to hear from everyone.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm...I can only be half helpful, since Abby is only half Persian. I rarely groom her and, when I do, it's because she likes to be brushed, not because she needs grooming. I also never bathe her. In fact, I can't think of anything special that I do, other than love her to pieces!

I think the amount of grooming required will depend on the cat. I find a wide-tooth comb is the easiest for long-haired cats and better than brushes. That's what I use on both Muffs and Abby. 

Now, Abby is a doll-faced Persian, so she doesn't have any issues with her eyes/nose...which I understand can require a bit of work for a flat-faced Persian (and I think that's the breed you're adopting). I understand you will likely have to clean the eye/nose area on a regular basis. 

Finally, my vet tells me Persians can be prone to dental issues, although I haven't had any issues thus far with Abby (fortunately). 

I can't think of anything else specific to Persians. Good luck with your little newcomer! You must be very excited.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

My grandmother had a Persian, smooshy face and all. Her name was Chante'. Anyhow she had to be brushed every day to get that undercoat out. She also needed a groomer to trim the long furnishings around her fanny. If she matted it was over, you couldn't comb them out. It's easy to miss mats on the belly and under the armpits. They would scissor them out with safety scissors or have the groomer do it.
She never had any medical issues and lived to be almost 20! She got so old that she was "senile" or demented even and would wander the house and cry at night. 
Good luck with fluffykins!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't own a Persian, but had a cat-breeder friend who did. Occasionally I would help show her cats/kittens. I think the bath-every-week applies to Persians being shown. I know when my friend's weren't being shown she wasn't bathing every week. But she did have to comb them out _every day_, otherwise mats would form. She used a steel comb (with teeth about 1-1/2 in. long), with wider-spaced ones on half the comb and finer-spaced on the other half. I don't recall her ever using a wire brush, and I know the Persian exhibitors at shows all seemed to be use the steel combs. Some drops of Dawn detergent diluted in a bottle of water is excellent for degreasing as a shampoo. Blowdrying is best, combing out the coat as it drys. If you airdry, it will be a tangled mess. A well-groomed Persian is a beautiful sight to behold, and I really don't like to see them shaved, and think imo the "lion cut" looks pretty silly ---wouldn't be _my_ preference. I understand the practicality of it tho. Your tortie girl is a beautiful Persian and her eye color outstanding, I'm sure you'll just be ga-ga over her. They are delightful cats---sweet, affectionate, kittenish and really laid back.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I have two exotic shorthair kittens. As for eye care I bathe their eyes before I go to bed with a damp warm cotton pad. They pretty much hate it but soon get over it!  If the gunk is brown, thats ok, if its green, thats not good.

They are beautiful soft cuddly cats, I am sure you are going to love her


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice everyone, you have no idea how much I appreciate it! I am glad to know that I don't need to bathe her every week  I will go and get one of those metal combs for her. I had also read somewhere that it is good to keep your Persian in the bathroom when you take a shower, that the steam helps with their eye goopies and to clear their passageways. Does anyone else do this? I can handle cleaning her eyes and nose, we used to have a peekapoo dog growing up and this was one of the regularly parts of taking care of him. 

@catloverami, I totally agree with you on the lion cut. I am an individual who has never enjoyed the shaving of kitties. My intent is to keep her coat luxurious and long, just like she is intended to be. I don't have any idea what kind of shape she will be in when she comes. When I first met her housesitting she was one giant mat. If she is like this then we might not have a choice but to shave her, but that would be the only time we would do it. Would it be best to do this ourselves? There is not a single cat groomer anywhere near our area, and I'm not the biggest fan of the Petco groomers here as far as how they handle the animals...but if it would be safer to take her to them then do it myself then I will put my feelings aside and do it if she does need to be shaved.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Many vets (vet techs) will shave and/or groom cats. Mine does. So, if she needs to be shaved, you could see if your vet offers this service, or another vet in your area.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Susan you are brilliant! I don't know why this didn't even occur to me, I've seen my vet do this before. And I know they will treat her with the utmost care. Thank you


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I remember the first time I had to take Muffs to the groomers. I was dumb and left my fireplace doors open (I was cleaning the doors). The fireplace wasn't on, but Muffs got inside. I then had a black Muffs! I managed to brush a lot of the soot out, but she needed a bath. She was only a few months old, but she hated to be handled...and I couldn't see me bathing her on my own. So, I took her to the groomers.

When we got there, the groomers went "ooo and aaahh" over her, because she was sooo cute. By the time they had finished with her, they no longer thought she was so cute, and they said to me "Please don't bring her back!" :? 

That's how I ended up using my vet as a groomer. They are much more patient with her than the groomers were.


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

So in my house hold we have a Himalayan and a Persian. This is my first time ever having a cat on my own (I own the Himalayan) and I want to make sure that I am doing everything right, and that I am not neglecting my baby in anyway. 

Is there any great tips on grooming? Or anything would be appreciated


----------

